# Point release version mismatch, and why does the ftp server stores only releases and not point-releases.



## Alain De Vos (Mar 13, 2022)

E.g. i have some mismatch between point release 6 and 7 when i run freebsd-version -kru.
And one symbol tslog became unknown preventing loading of some modules.

E.g.




__





						Index of /pub/FreeBSD/releases/arm64/aarch64/13.0-RELEASE/
					





					ftp.freebsd.org
				




This refers to 13.0-RELEASE (without any point release)

There is no specific point-release which i can choose to download from the ftp site in order for creating an "easy fix".

On my running system :

```
uname -a
-> FreeBSD pi 13.0-RELEASE-p6 arm64

freebsd-version -k
-> 13.0-RELEASE-p6

freebsd-version -r
-> 13.0-RELEASE-p6

freebsd-version -u
-> 13.0-RELEASE-p7
```

Any help to fix the point-release to all the same version is welcome .


----------



## grahamperrin@ (Mar 13, 2022)

Alain De Vos said:


> … to fix the point-release to all the same version …



In this case – `13.0-RELEASE-p7` – you can not.

<https://bokut.in/freebsd-patch-level-table/#releng/13.0> the sole item for patch level 7 was for the kernel, not for the user environment.

I'm confused. Sorry. See below.


----------



## Alain De Vos (Mar 13, 2022)

There must have been a glitch in the matrix making an install of p7.
I'll download base.txz from the ftp site and extract. Then i'll try freebsd-update again.


----------



## grahamperrin@ (Mar 13, 2022)

Alain De Vos said:


> There must have been a glitch in the matrix making an install of p7.



I think not, it's normal to find 6, 6, 7 at this time.

FreeBSD bug 260859 – freebsd-update feedback/messages should be more broadly understandable, when patch levels differ for kernel and userland


----------



## Alain De Vos (Mar 13, 2022)

```
tar -xpf base.txz kernel.txz
rm -vfR /var/db/freebsd-update/*
```


```
freebsd-version -kru
13.0-RELEASE
13.0-RELEASE
13.0-RELEASE
```


```
freebsd-update fetch
freebsd-update install
freebsd-version -kru
13.0-RELEASE-p6
13.0-RELEASE
13.0-RELEASE-p7
```


```
reboot
freeebsd-version -kru
13.0-RELEASE-p6
13.0-RELEASE-p6
13.0-RELEASE-p7
```

It looks like the userland is too new after running freebsd-update. Very weird.
I'll be reverting back to no patch level until someone fixes the "server side"


----------



## chrbr (Mar 13, 2022)

Dear Alain De Vos,
the userland is not too new. It has just received one more patch than the kernel. It could also be the other way around. In the first glance it is a little bit irritating that there is no common patch level for the complete "package" of kernel and userland. But on the other hand kernel and userland are different items. They are just updated with the same tool. From that perspective different patch levels for kernel and userland are perfectly fine.


----------



## Alain De Vos (Mar 13, 2022)

One more patchlevel can be enough to have only "one symbol not found" by the userland ... 
I'll try later in two weeks when patchlevels will be the same.


----------



## grahamperrin@ (Mar 13, 2022)

grahamperrin said:


> I think not, it's normal to find 6, 6, 7 at this time.



That, and more from me above, was *wrong*. Sorry!

I just fired up a virtual machine. 7, 7, 7:




Alain De Vos first guess, try removing the contents of /var/db/freebsd-update (you might find a few discussions about this directory) … sorry, now I see that you already did so.


----------



## mer (Mar 13, 2022)

man freebsd-version
`-k          Print the version and patch level of the installed kernel.
                 Unlike uname(1), if a new kernel has been installed but the
                 system has not yet rebooted, freebsd-version will print the
                 version and patch level of the new kernel.

     -r          Print the version and patch level of the running kernel.
                 Unlike uname(1), this is unaffected by environment variables.

     -u          Print the version and patch level of the installed userland.
                 These are hardcoded into freebsd-version during the build.`
If you run freebsd-update and do not reboot it is very likely that "-k" and "-r" differ.
Think of bectl activate.  Just because you activate a BE, you are not "running" that BE until you reboot.


----------



## grahamperrin@ (Mar 13, 2022)

mer said:


> reboot



Yeah, that's a common explanation, however we do have Alain's reboot at <https://forums.freebsd.org/posts/559950> above. And (me not paying attention, again), Alain already tried removing the database.

Maybe the final run of freebsd-update is missing.


----------

